# LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S driver



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

need to update this driver but cannot find it, i have found info that says it uses microsoft default drivers but where the heck are they? i have been all over microsoft but cant find driver dwnloads for dvd burners. i clicked on the drivers link but still no luck, could someone point me in the right direction for a driver for the LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S dvd burner?
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Microsoft default drivers means you only need what comes with Windows. So you aren't supposed to need anything else.
What version of Windows are you using and what problem are you having?


----------



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

i am using winxp pro 
the other day i installed frontpage2003 from disc, install was successful. then (for a totally diffrent reason) i had to format my windows 

after i installed my windows again
i tried to reinstall my frontpage but my dvd-rw\cd-rw rom says nothing is on the disk. i know its there because i just installed it about 4 days from same disc. i was told that maybe i needed to update my driver for my LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S then i found out that they use the default drivers from microsoft. i went to microsoft to see if they have a updated driver but have had no luck.

it reads other cds but not this one, the disc hasn't any scratches or anything on it,


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

So it's just not reading that one disc. In My Computer can you right click on the disc and choose "explore"?


----------

